# Chilton pdf manual?



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone has an Chiton pdf verison for 98-01 Altimas if so...let me know.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

go here and get your fsm instead.
www.phatg20.com


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> go here and get your fsm instead.
> www.phatg20.com



What link for FSM altima 98-01, site shows infiniti info only?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im sorry... should have been www.phatg20.net i didnt, however, see an fsm for an altima specifically... i could have sworn there was one there before.


----------



## dakotadave2001 (May 22, 2006)

You just have to go into the nissan section of the FSMs and you can find it. I got one for my 2001 Alty today, thank you very much!!!!


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> im sorry... should have been www.phatg20.net i didnt, however, see an fsm for an altima specifically... i could have sworn there was one there before.


what program do u use to open these fsm, i need the 01 altima as well but i dont have a progrm to open it


----------



## dakotadave2001 (May 22, 2006)

you need Acrobat from Adobe - www.adobe.com


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

*pdf manual*

i tried opening it with adobe but it wont open because it is a .rar and adobe open pdf


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can try winrar and that should work.


----------

